# Looking for passengers Northern Star June 1966



## Elaine Mac (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for passengers who sailed on the Northern Star in June 1966. We were teenagers then and a group of us used to meet in the Tavern at night and dance. I kept in touch with a guy from Australia for awhile but unfortunately lost touch. I think the surname was Tilly.


----------

